# Went For Biopsy - 2nd Time - No No!



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

First time I went to my endo's office and she couldn't do it. She was using a portable ultrasound machine and couldn't seem to find the nodule that needed to be biopsied. I have multi-nodular goiter and there are several there. The one that they are going after is 1 cm. It is my understanding that 1 cm should be biopsied. Am I wrong?

Anyway, she gets me sat up with interventional radiology for them to do it. She say they do this ALL the time and have better US equipment and will have NO problems!! Go in yesterday wait forever and finally get called back. I'm already dreading having this done and after having to wait an additional 3 hours . . . let's just say I'm not in the best mood. 

So the US tech starts to look around and she finds it! Ah-HA, there it is . . . right next to my trachea. The doctor comes in and looks around and says, this is not good. I wouldn't even biopsy this is it were my mother, wife or daughter. Well, when he said that I started to sit up and I said OK then, I'm outta here! LOL

When a doctor says that you know he is for real!!!! He goes on to explain that is a very risky spot and would make it a very risky procedure. OK doc I believe you!! He wants to US it again in December and if it has grown anymore, say to about 1.5 cm then he will biopsy it.

Has anyone else has this experience, say where "the" nodule was next to the trachea?

Here are my concerns: Of course two family members with a history of thyroid cancer, my voice gets raspy on and off (my husband brought that up to them yesterday - I was like YAY, and when eating things like pizza, burgers with buns, bready stuffy I have a hard time swallowing.

The doctor suggested I go to an ENT. He said that small of a nodule could NOT cause these problems. Do you agree with him?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

NO, I don't agree and Yes, I've just had that experience. I had two nodules, one was wrapped around the esophagus and the other was extended into the trachea. (Not just next to it, but into it!) I had very similar symptoms as you. (Oh, and my nodules were over 1cm each). I had trouble swallowing, couldn't even continue taking my calcium pills or multivitamins - they just wouldn't go down. I couldn't eat hamburger or anything bready either. I had a hoarse voice for years, and I was having more trouble breathing, different from asthma. I also had a sensation like someone was very slowly choking me, all the time.

I had surgery at the end of July. The nodules were both benign, but there was a papillary microcarcinoma in the left nodule. Because they didn't know that until the path report carme back a few days after surgery, they only removed the left lobe. I'm currently fighting with them because I want my right lobe removed in case there's cancer there too.

Good luck! And one thing I've learned over the last couple weeks is to trust yourself, and if a doctor won't listen to you, fire him/her and hire a new one!!


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry you didn't get any answers with a biopsy, the waiting stinks. I find it interesting that there are so many different opinions from doctors regarding the same thing. My endo said my 3.6cm mass on my right lobe could very well be interefering with my swalling (it's basically consuming the whole lobe). I notice it at night when I'm sleeping and when I eat bread, fries, things of that nature. It feels like it's stuck in my throat and I have to consciously swallow 2-3 times to get it down. However, today at my ENT Surgeon appointment he examined me and said the mass isn't causing me any swalling problems. If it's anything causing it, it's reflux...............he suggested I start taking otc reflux meds. So if we listen to the doctors we're both crazy, your nodule is too small and mine is too big.

I hope you find the answers you are looking for and just like butterfly stated above, you have to trust yourself and be your own biggest advocate. Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you both for the replies. I'm at a total loss here. 

Butterfly, how big were your nodules if you don't mind my asking?

My entire thyroid is enlarged, I guess you call that goiter ? ? ?, so I asked if that could be the problem and he said no that my thyroid was not big enough for that. This after the ultrasound tech had just got through telling me it could be because I had a very large thyroid!!! LOL Go figure!!! I know it's not funny but I have to laugh to keep from crying it's just so frustrating.

He did say not to worry because if a person had to have cancer that it would be best to get it in the thyroid because that is the most curable place to have it. WOW, gave me the warm fuzzies! hugs6

Can you see me shaking me head here? Yeah . . . . . I'm not impressed. Now I'll just see what the endo has to say about it all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kalimae said:


> First time I went to my endo's office and she couldn't do it. She was using a portable ultrasound machine and couldn't seem to find the nodule that needed to be biopsied. I have multi-nodular goiter and there are several there. The one that they are going after is 1 cm. It is my understanding that 1 cm should be biopsied. Am I wrong?
> 
> Anyway, she gets me sat up with interventional radiology for them to do it. She say they do this ALL the time and have better US equipment and will have NO problems!! Go in yesterday wait forever and finally get called back. I'm already dreading having this done and after having to wait an additional 3 hours . . . let's just say I'm not in the best mood.
> 
> ...


No,I don't agree and cancer must be ruled in or out. I think it is a good idea to see the ENT.


----------



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

One more thing I just thought about, DUH! I was talking to my husband about all of this and all of your replies and I remembered there is another nodule on the other side of my trachea!! That is probably important!! Not quite a cm though. However the fact that it is on the left side of my trachea and the 1 CM one is on my right side might just be important.

I think a trip to the ENT is in order. At least he will be on board and know what is going on. <shrug> He might laugh me out of his office. That is my biggest fear, I won't lie. 

Oh well, no one can ever say I'm not a proactive patient!! Good for me!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kalimae said:


> One more thing I just thought about, DUH! I was talking to my husband about all of this and all of your replies and I remembered there is another nodule on the other side of my trachea!! That is probably important!! Not quite a cm though. However the fact that it is on the left side of my trachea and the 1 CM one is on my right side might just be important.
> 
> I think a trip to the ENT is in order. At least he will be on board and know what is going on. <shrug> He might laugh me out of his office. That is my biggest fear, I won't lie.
> 
> Oh well, no one can ever say I'm not a proactive patient!! Good for me!!!


Let us know when ENT appt. is set up. I think this is a wise course and I double that now that we know about the "other" nodule.

Do you have any lymph node swelling in your neck or along your jaw line? On the clavical?


----------



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not sure. I happen to be one of these fortunate, yeah right - LOL, people who has a double chin. It runs in my family! ha! ha! And after having cushings my chin and neck have never really went back to normal either. I have often wondered about my lymph nodes too!

Cushings makes your neck look like a linebacker for the Chicago Bears!!! EEK!!! Granted it is not as big as it was now that I'm *cured* BUT . . . . it is not normal either. I've lost about 150 pounds.

Sooooo to answer about my lymph nodes . . . . I don't know. 

Geez . . . I just went around my elbow to get to my fingers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kalimae said:


> I'm not sure. I happen to be one of these fortunate, yeah right - LOL, people who has a double chin. It runs in my family! ha! ha! And after having cushings my chin and neck have never really went back to normal either. I have often wondered about my lymph nodes too!
> 
> Cushings makes your neck look like a linebacker for the Chicago Bears!!! EEK!!! Granted it is not as big as it was now that I'm *cured* BUT . . . . it is not normal either. I've lost about 150 pounds.
> 
> ...


I know all about Cushings, Honey Bunny! I had steroid induced. Dowager's hump, moon face...........you name it. Gained an enormous amount of weight also. I managed to get that returned to normal status as well but it sure was not easy.

So, are you being treated for the Cushings and if so, by what means? It took about 18 months but I eventually returned to normal status. I wish the same for you.


----------



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine was caused by a tumor on my pituitary gland.  I had two pit surgeries that didn't work so I had to have my adrenal glands removed.

I'm not as much back to my old self as I would like to be because I will have to be on steriods for the rest of my life since I don't have adrenal glands anymore. Right now I'm on 6 mgs. of prednisone daily. I tried taking hydrocortisone but prednione works much better for me. I have more energy on it than hydro.

However pred has more side effects. It's a trade off really.

My adrenal glands were also very enlarged due to being very overworked due to the cushings.

If my thyroid is "normal" it will be a miracle!! LOL  I think we can safely say it is not so normal just by what we know so far!! :tongue0013:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kalimae said:


> Mine was caused by a tumor on my pituitary gland.  I had two pit surgeries that didn't work so I had to have my adrenal glands removed.
> 
> I'm not as much back to my old self as I would like to be because I will have to be on steriods for the rest of my life since I don't have adrenal glands anymore. Right now I'm on 6 mgs. of prednisone daily. I tried taking hydrocortisone but prednione works much better for me. I have more energy on it than hydro.
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh. You have been through the war here. I am so so sorry about all of this but the good news is that you are getting on track.

It "really" takes a long time for the body to recover from such things but I see you getting better and better each day. Especially if you can get to the bottom of your thyroid issues and get proper medical intervention for that also.

You are in my prayers for "all good things!"


----------



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you so much! I believe in the power of prayer and so appreciate any and all prayers my friend.  I am sorry to hear that you had to deal with cushings as well. It doesn't matter whether it was from steriods or what, cushings is the same. It is a horrible disease. 

I probably wouldn't be so worried about my thyroid except for the symptoms I'm having and family history. Having gone through what I have I've learned to ask questions and push. I've also learned that all doctors are not created equally. That is a sad fact of life.

It's just that I'm not well versed in the thyroid dept. and need all the help I can get and sure do appreciate all the help you have given me. It sure has helped me a lot!! I'm going to make an appt. with my ENT ASAP!! Matter of fact, I have a very good one who did a CSF leak repair for me. I had 4 CSF leaks as a result of my pituitary surgeries and he was the one who finally got them to stop!! He is that good!

I'm sure I'll be hanging around, reading and probably asking more questions. 

Thanks
Amy

BTW - Kalimae is my cats name! LOL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kalimae said:


> Thank you so much! I believe in the power of prayer and so appreciate any and all prayers my friend.  I am sorry to hear that you had to deal with cushings as well. It doesn't matter whether it was from steriods or what, cushings is the same. It is a horrible disease.
> 
> I probably wouldn't be so worried about my thyroid except for the symptoms I'm having and family history. Having gone through what I have I've learned to ask questions and push. I've also learned that all doctors are not created equally. That is a sad fact of life.
> 
> ...


We had 2 calico cats that we rescued and they are now deceased. One was named KaliKat and the other KoKat. LOL!!

Am excited to hear about your ENT; sounds like he kicks butt and that is what you need right now. I am relieved to hear this about your ENT.

And Amy; your name is going on my prayer list. Count on it.

{{{{Amy}}}}


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Kalimae, my nodules were 1.7cm and 1.5cm. I'm really glad you're going to see an ENT also. Hope you're able to get some answers soon!


----------

